# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  EPANASIGKENTROSI

## soupasgr

:D LEW NA GINEI MIA NEA ANANEOSI TIS RODOY GIATI EINAI AMARTIA YPARXOYNE POLOI XRISTES POU THELOYNE NA GINEI ENA DYKTIO ....OTI EGINE EGINE DEN EPREPE NA TO KANOUNE AUTO TA PEDIA ASTO AFISOUME ....THA KANOUME MIA NEA ARXEI ..PARAKALW OSOI EXOUNE KAPIES GNWSEIS KAI THELOUNE NA POUNE KATI NA STILOUNE APANTISEI MPAS KAI KANOUME KAI EMEIS I KAKOMIREI TPT ..BLEEPW ALLA NISIA POU EXOUNE KANEI PARA POLLA KAI EMEIS (GAMIOMASTE) :twisted: KEROS NA XIPNISOUME ANTE RE!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :p

----------


## papashark

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

'Απταιστα greeklish, κεφαλαία, πλήρη έλλειψη στίξης......

Ωραίο πρώτο μήνυμα....

Φίλε μου, θα σε παρακαλούσα να το ξαναγράψεις, με ελληνικά, με μικρά γράμματα, και να το περάσεις και από το word πριν το postάρεις...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aeonios1

Γιατί δεν μιλάτε με τον φίλο μου SV5BYR(Μιχάλη) να κανονίσετε για τα του εξοπλισμού και να λύσετε τις απορίες σας?



Και μάλλον έπρεπε να σας κόψει όλους στα Νέα Ελληνικά η φιλόλογός σας !  ::

----------

